# Where to buy a variety of woods and chips in Atlanta?



## kingt36 (Jul 13, 2012)

Anyone in the Atlanta area know where I can find a variety of different types of wood and wood chips that are reasonably priced. I'd prefer it be close to Stone Mountain.

Thanks!


----------



## kingt36 (Jul 14, 2012)

BTW, I was looking for something other than Lowes and Home Depot that had a really good variety of wood options.


----------



## dog1234 (Jul 21, 2012)

King

Possibly Academy............. Here in Louisiana they a better selection than HD or Lowe's


----------



## keith156 (Aug 4, 2012)

King,

Did you find anything or are you still looking/researching?

Keith


----------



## keith156 (Aug 4, 2012)

KingT,

After some research I found a couple sources in GA all though only one was in Decatur.  The Cooks Warehouse has four locations within the Atlanta area. 

http://www.cookswarehouse.com/grill...grill-friends-organic-wood-chips-hickory.html
[h2]*Decatur Location*[/h2]
180 West Ponce de Leon Avenue
Decatur, GA. 30030
Phone: 404-377-4005
Fax: 404-327-4003

*Store Hours*
Open Monday through Saturday - 10am to 8pm.
Open Sunday - 11am to 5pm

Keith


----------



## kingt36 (Aug 4, 2012)

Thanks! I'll check them out!


----------

